# [SOLVED] bsod: 0x101 advice needed



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi tech support, I really need you guys im at a loss.

I have a dell xps 1530 laptop, with some mager issues!. 
dell have replaced the motherboard, (which has a nvidia 8600m gt dedicated gfx card built on) *twice*.. 

I have been getting a BSOD STOP 0x00000101 code since i first switched this damn computer on. not a single day of stable running. 

I have searched the internet for months, well before christmas for an answer to this problem. some Age of conan forum sugests its a nvidia problem, but as the motherboard has been changed twice i can rule that out. I searched the internet, and found you guys. 

I found a the same problem on this very site, without a fix,_ jcgriff2 _had some great pointers & i have followed his advice and turned on the driver verifier to narrow down the minidumps.

So, 
fresh install of vista ultimate 32bit,
nvidia drivers from dell site,
bsod,

Doesn't seem to matter what im doing on the laptop, could be sat idle, or reading e-mails it happens at random.

Im at a loss!!! do i need to replace the CPU?
I look forward to hearing from youse ray:
kind regards,
heapy.

********************************************************

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)
An expected clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor in an
MP system within the allocated interval. This indicates that the specified
processor is hung and not processing interrupts.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000061, Clock interrupt time out interval in nominal clock ticks.
Arg2: 00000000, 0.
Arg3: 89c07120, The PRCB address of the hung processor.
Arg4: 00000001, 0.

PS, minidumps on the way, in the short time its taken me to write this, the computer has BSOD 4 times.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi - 

Very nice job with Windbg (or kd). I see you used the additional parms with the !analyze command and not just the default !analyze -v that most use.

I went through the 4 dbug logs that you attached. They all do show bugchecks = *0x101*:

*0x101* = CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT = 1 of the CPUs is not processing interrupts and times out. I don't have much to offer you on the hardware end, but if software related it would be a "deadlock" situation. A deadlock occurs when a non-executing thread has an exclusive lock on a resource object and the executing thread needs that resource - which it will never get. A stand-off ensues - and 61 clock-ticks later the CPU throws in the towel. Result = 0x101 BSOD.

One major problem that was easily identifiable - your system IS NOT updated with Vista SP1.

It appears that the driver verifier did its job. All 4 dump logs indicated they were produced from Vista Verifier-enabled mini kernel dumps. I am somewhat concerned that the bugchecks were 0x101 and not the usual ones that I see when the verifier flags a driver.

All 4 logs showed "analysis inconclusive" as the probable cause. The stack text of the first two clearly show the presence of the Intel 4965 wifi driver *NETw4v32.sys*. Add to this the fact that the failing instruction was *nt!*KeUpdateSystemTime (appears to be system time update) so we know there must have been Internet activity. I would think it possible in a fully updated Vista SP1 system that that this 1.5 year-old pre-SP1 Intel driver would have been flagged by the driver verifier. Also note that the failed instruction line really fails under *!nt* (NT Kernel) and NT would have most likely received the probable-cause blame if not for the verifier identifying Intel:

```
[b]STACK_TEXT:  [/b]
00061 00000000 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
000d1 818f0e50 nt!KeUpdateRunTime+0xd4
000d1 818f0e50 [color=blue][b]nt![/b][/color][COLOR=red]KeUpdateSystemTime[/COLOR]+0xed
00001 00000000 nt!KeFlushSingleTb+0xa5
ef700 8ddef6a8 nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x30f
00000 818f0f50 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0xeb
60fe8 00000000 nt![color=red]NETw4v32[/color]VerifierExFreePool+0x1f
ion not available. Following frames may be wrong.
60fe8 818f0f7c [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x6937
00018 00000001 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x6a5c
44fe8 818f0fa4 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0xa15f
b4ed8 818f0fe4 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x945c
000cb 00000000 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x8f95
6f800 87c6f800 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x96e3d
b4ef8 00000000 [color=red]NETw4v32[/color]+0x11cb
6f800 00000000 ndis!ndisMSendNBLToMiniport+0xb4
6f800 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterSendNetBufferLists+0x8b
6f800 00000000 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferLists+0x18
58008 818f10e8 nwifi!Dot11OnDisassociate+0xba
16a98 88058008 nwifi!Dot11FlushIntermediateSendQueue+0x2d
00000 8662e008 nwifi!MP6SendNBLInternal+0xe4
16a98 00000000 nwifi!MP6Send+0x6a
16a98 00000000 nwifi!FilterSendNetBufferLists+0x19
16a98 00000000 ndis!ndisFilterSendNetBufferLists+0x8b
16a98 00000000 ndis!NdisFSendNetBufferLists+0x18
16a98 00000000 pacer!PcFilterSendNetBufferLists+0x232
16a98 00000000 ndis!ndisSendNBLToFilter+0x87
16a98 00000000 ndis!NdisSendNetBufferLists+0x4f
00000 818f14b4 tcpip!FlSendPackets+0x4b7
00000 00000000 tcpip!IppFragmentPackets+0x203
f14b4 8e9d49c8 tcpip!IppDispatchSendPacketHelper+0x259
f15f0 84663200 tcpip!IppPacketizeDatagrams+0x7ea
00007 8e9d49c8 tcpip!IppSendDatagramsCommon+0x4ab
f15d0 8652f2b0 tcpip!IpNlpSendDatagrams+0x4b
f1720 00000000 tcpip!IppSlowSendDatagram+0x3e
f1701 818f1720 tcpip!IpNlpFastSendDatagram+0x3fd
31020 00000002 tcpip!TcpTcbHeaderSend+0x434
00000 818f186c tcpip!TcpFlushDelay+0x122
98000 88798010 tcpip!TcpPreValidatedReceive+0x2bf
98000 818f1810 tcpip!TcpReceive+0x32
0023e 00000000 tcpip!TcpNlClientReceiveDatagrams+0x12
f186c c000023e tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x49
00006 818f186c tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x2a
00006 00000000 tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x1da
00000 00000001 tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0xc06
b12e8 00000000 tcpip!FlpReceiveNonPreValidatedNetBufferListChain+0x6db
b12e8 00000000 tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0x104
b12e8 00000000 ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xab
27c97 858aa0e8 ndis!ndisIndicateSortedNetBufferLists+0x4a
00000 00000000 ndis!ndisMDispatchReceiveNetBufferLists+0x129
f1cbc 818f1c98 ndis!ndisDoPeriodicReceivesIndication+0x170
00000 445e5172 ndis!ndisPeriodicReceivesTimer+0x48
00000 00005114 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x659
0000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xba
00000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x46
```
.

The bottom line here is that you have a Vista OS dated back to the dawn of Vista that is > 2 years old and have introduced 3rd party drivers written with SP1 in mind. This in itself is a recipe for BSOD disaster. These drivers were located within the 4 dump logs provided:

```
[b]NVIDIA, Intel 4965 wifi and SigmaTel audio[/b]

nvBridge.kmd Fri Dec 26 08:45:02 2008
nvlddmkm.sys Fri Dec 26 09:12:35 2008
NETw4v32.sys Wed Aug 08 16:26:03 2007
stwrt.sys    Fri Feb 15 22:36:49 2008
```
The remaining two dump logs that don't contain Intel wifi in the stack text simply show "analysis inconclusive" and do fail on the system time update line. I don't have an answer for you about the 0x101 as it usually is hardware related. I would advise you to re-install Vista again - but use your DELL OEM recovery partition or OEM recovery DVD so that the original drivers are installed and then let Windows Updates take over from there. I would absolutely expect BSODs from the mixture of the 2006 Vista modules and the newer 3rd party drivers. But not necessarily 0x101 bugchecks. However, resource contention could explain why a CPU would hang.

Any ? - please feel free to ask or to comment on any Vista topic here. 

Last question - when did you get this system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

good afternoon tsf.

Thankyou for the prompt reply jcgriff. much appreciated. I was hoping you would look over the minidumps!! I got this system three weeks before christmas. always had this 0x101.
I have tried all kinds of combinations of drivers without any joy. 

Fresh install of vista ultimate 32bit. 
install of wifi drivers, (from dell support website)
install service pack 1,
nvidia drivers,
simgatel 9205 drivers, (again from dell support)
..
the thing is i have to install the wifi drivers, to download additional drivers. It does seem to BSOD more often when im downloading large files. 

I have always formatted using partedmagic, and even tried Ubuntu 8.04.1 with all updates. A similar thing happens using linux, although not a BSOD, just a system hang and the only option is to hold the power button to shutdown.

I have noticed, from a fresh install of vista, that safe mode and the internet works flawless. Yes, im confused, cus in safemode it does _seem_ to be okay 

ran memtest86+ for 12hrs without error. 

have tried the up-to-date intel chipset drivers gm965, and up-to-date wifi drivers.

on the linux os, i noticed when it does 'hang' the mouse responds slowly, and the wifi drops. then becomes locked. 

i have the up-to-date bios, A12, and have disabled the on board ethernet, bluetooth, and wifi switch ( i think thats just to turn wifi on/off using switch on side of laptop).

I thought maybe it was nvidia related, so i didnt install the drivers after the nth format/reinstall but that didn't fix the issue.

I am using another laptop to write this at work, what would you like me to install on the problem dell machine to get a more suspific diagnosis?
*edit, the machine has been formatted using partedmagic, and vista has just finished installing.. what would you like me to try first?

edit, how about i dload Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Five Language Standalone for x64-based Systems (KB936330) 726.5 MB, put it on a cd, install it on the dell laptop as soon as it hits the desktop from fresh, then put the up-to-date drivers of wifi, nvidia, chipset? *


kind regards,

thomas.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

..OK just to update, I re-installed vista (again!) & just left it idle on the desktop for about an hour. without installing any drivers, its BSOD'd, the same 0x..101. 
confused.com

x


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

hi just to put in a little comment you may give a thought to reinstalling the chipset and other drivers from dell and get the nvidia drivers from nvidia do them one at a time and reeboot after each to insure a clean install if you can do it from a seperate comp and either burn to a disc or even put on a usb device and have your sp1 update done first


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

thanks for the input, the comp has is just finishing up installing service pack 1. i have put intel chipset, and wifi drivers on a cd along with the nvidia drivers from nvidia!..

i have some more minidumps and sysinternal information to post when the pc is online. i can't believe it BSOD'd on me after a clean install.... maybe it is hardware :/


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Sounds like they shipped your laptop with a faulty processor. I'm not too hardware oriented unfortunately, I'm like jcgriff2 in being more to do with software issues. So I don't know if Dell replaced your processor when they replaced your motherboard.

Are you still in warranty? Can you get a replacement laptop?


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*



Dracia said:


> Sounds like they shipped your laptop with a faulty processor. I'm not too hardware oriented unfortunately, I'm like jcgriff2 in being more to do with software issues. So I don't know if Dell replaced your processor when they replaced your motherboard.
> 
> Are you still in warranty? Can you get a replacement laptop?


cheers dracia, it does sound fishy doesn't it. its the most bizarre computer problem i have ever come across. get on this for a curve ball, I have just installed vista, & the first thing i did was put SP1 on.... no chipset drivers, as device manager didnt yellow flag any hardware except the WiFi. (standard VGA adapter as well)..

Now i have installed the latest intel WiFi, and some Nvidia drivers. Touch wood, I haven't seen that BSOD for about 3 hrs. This is the longest session to date...

edit; dell only replaced the motherboard, as aparently everything else passed their diagnostics. (although i have ran dells diag from a bootable cd, and the 'old' motherboards passed their tests without error codes,, strange anyhoo...

liverpool are top of the league,. things are lookin up :wink:


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Fingers crossed


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*



Dracia said:


> Fingers crossed


i didnt cross my toes,.... within minutes of eachother i got 2 BSOD, the same dreaded 0x101.

lord give me strength. please someone look over the attachment 

kind regards,
heapy.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101)

This showed as analysis inconclusive... I believe this means because it didn't know what caused the error, it is most likely a hardware problem, but you might want a second opinion on that.

I really think your laptop was botched from day one. Can you make Dell replace it, or is it past warranty?


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

past its warrenty mate, i had to use all the charm in the world to get them to change the motherboard in the first place, then they must of felt sorry for me and replaced it again!..

im absolutely gutted, i really thought we had it cracked, back to the drawing board..


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

I'll ask Dai to come in and help. He's good at hardware issues.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

thanks a lot dracia , i do appreciate it


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi - 

Apology for delay in response - family over this weekend.

In what I consider to be one of the most intense and difficult BSOD cases that I ever worked on involved a 0x101 bugcheck. I believe that I proved the PC had 0x101 BSODs _before it ever left the manufacturer_.

Check out the thread - it is 4 pages long - in the end - hardware was culprit

http://www.vistax64.com/graphic-cards/192976-0x00000101-error.html

I really don't like the fact that your system is so new and did not come with pre-installed Vista SP1 - it has been out almost 1 year now. Was it purchased from Dell directly?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

i haven't told you the full story mate, 
its not a brand new computer but a refurb from a company called uklaptops who buy direct from dell. I recieved the computer around the 10th of december, and have had nothing but agro with it. it did come with vista pre-installed. after switching it on, the mouse cursor responded reeeeaaalllyyy slow and eventually just hung. I ran a dell diagnostic, and that produced something like 0146, which apparently ment the hdd was knackered. Dell (not uklaptops) sent a replacement hdd, that i fitted. then vista installed nice and easy, but thats when i started getting these 0x101 blue screens. again, i ran dell and they sent a tech out to change the motherboard.

The strange thing is (if that isn't weird enough!) that in the BIOS, the service tag ( which is the serial number used for the machine i suppose ) was different from the service tag actually printed on the laptop's case. By entering the tag from the bios, on dells warrenty website it stated that it has a valid warrenty. Entering the case service tag, its out-of-date.

Thats how i managed to wangle a motherboard replacement (not my idea to change, i suggested a cpu replacement) by stating the number from the bios rather than the case.

When the dell tech came out, after installing the first new motherboard, he changed the service tag to match the one on the bottom of the case. 

When i phoned up the very same day to complain about the same BSOD, they collected the laptop and took it away to have it checked over. I got it back 1 week ago, with a short letter saying they have replaced the motherboard.

I really don't think they have looked around the computer at all, i wrote a detailed letter explaining the steps i have been threw, but its as if they ignored my efforts, changed the board and but it in the royal mail outbox.

I should of told you all this before, and im sorry I didn't earlier. By the way, jcgriff thats how i found this website forum in the first place, by reading that very post on vistax64.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

either send it back again or
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi - 

Talk about irony... I didn't want to bore you with that huge Vistax64 forum 0x101 thread which is why I mentioned its length. Now it turns out that it was the catalyst for your arrival here at TSF. Interesting to say the least.

Please don't be concerned with the information that you have or have not provided thus far. Although I like lots of details up front, others do not. You have done just fine with the information provided as well as the timing of such (your reply posts in response to mine). Details of your system trouble that you consider important may or may not be given the same weight here - so how are you supposed to know what to include? You really don't until asked.

I ran the 4 dumps contained in your attached zips. Two were pre-SP1 and two were post-SP1. As you noted, the all have the same bugcheck - *0x101*.

As you may have seen in the Vistax64 thread, the OP ran the Hot CPU Tester Pro. Give it a try - http://majorgeeks.com/download273.html

Also, run the driver verifier again. This time check the box next to "Deadlock Detection" - maybe this can flush a driver out if this is software related.

The instructions for driver verifier:
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[font=lucida console]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking
• [color=blue]Deadlock Detection[/color][/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* Be sure to follow the advice from *dai* (I didn't see post until I submitted mine). Also - another 0x101 with end result - replacement of mobo - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ing-i-dare-you-find-solution.html#post1957359


.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*



jcgriff2 said:


> Also - another 0x101 with end result - replacement of mobo - http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ing-i-dare-you-find-solution.html#post1957359
> 
> 
> .


Heapy had his replaced twice to no avail :4-dontkno


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

cheers for the support guys, its great have such a boss community here! ..just to update, i am about to re-format & install vista agan! (i just tried fedora 10, and got a few system hangs, i assume for the same reason windows fails, just no bsod.)

i will install SP1 straight after, and setup the driver verifier. then will install the wifi drivers (i have the most recent set from intel on a cd) then dload HotCPU and give it a shot.

dai, I acutally had a order with ebuyer.com for a new t8100 dual core processor and arctic silver. I cancelled the order because I really thought the computer was stable!! Such an inconsistant problem, i figured it was fixed after the service pack 1 install.
will check back in later this afternoon with the latest minidumps ha-ha.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

OK an update, im currently runnin HotCPU as advised. I have fresh installed vista, SP1 & the wifi drivers...

within about 10 minutes , hotCPU in diagnostic mode has reported:

_*File Exception error: All or part of the path is invalid:CPU 0: an unnamed file contains an invalid path

File Exception error: All or part of the path is invalid:CPU 1: an unnamed file contains an invalid path*_

edit: the tests are due to finish at 23:40 gmt.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

the paste was a successful fix that i found on another forum


----------



## Nitefang (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Ok, I don't know if you alread ruled this out but you mentioned that the BOIS had different serials than the actual hardware. Perhaps it is the BIOS? I have no clue if you can reinstall the BOIS but if you can I would try that. 
If this isn't the case I would just check with Intel and see if they would replace the CPU because it was mentioned that it could be a cause. Especially that hotCPU report. While I don't know much about it to me that sounds like the multi-cores in the processor are having problems talking to each other. It's a dual core right? I hate to say it but it sounds like you need a new processor.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*



dai said:


> either send it back again or
> redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
> 
> ...


Hi -

*dai* is the one with the hardware knowledge here. Please follow his advice.



heapy said:


> cheers for the support guys, its great have such a boss community here! ..just to update, i am about to re-format & install vista agan! (i just tried fedora 10, and got a few system hangs, i assume for the same reason windows fails, just no bsod.)
> 
> i will install SP1 straight after, and setup the driver verifier. then will install the wifi drivers (i have the most recent set from intel on a cd) then dload HotCPU and give it a shot.
> 
> ...


You should be able to install your original Vista OEM which includes drivers for Intel wifi. Windows Updates then takes over and updates itself to SP1 and your 3rd party drivers (Intel) as well.

The results of the Hot CPU test are interesting, but I think like the OP in the Vistax64 forum thread that your system troubles began before you ever took delivery of that system.



Nitefang said:


> Ok, I don't know if you alread ruled this out but you mentioned that the BOIS had different serials than the actual hardware. Perhaps it is the BIOS? I have no clue if you can reinstall the BOIS but if you can I would try that.
> If this isn't the case I would just check with Intel and see if they would replace the CPU because it was mentioned that it could be a cause. Especially that hotCPU report. While I don't know much about it to me that sounds like the multi-cores in the processor are having problems talking to each other. It's a dual core right? I hate to say it but it sounds like you need a new processor.


This is a good point. Why were the serial numbers different - maybe b/c it was a rebuilt system? If so, what right did Dell have to change the label which in effect voided (expired) the warranty.

I hope that I am wrong here, but it does appear that software related causes have been exhausted. I'm now also curious if your Vista OEM DVD is in proper shape. It is no doubt one of the ealiest Vista OS installations from late 2006.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

thankyou tech support forums, 

this has been quite emotional for me, i have felt like throwing the laptop threw the window so many times. im beginnin to loose sleep,

i realised why the hotcpu gave me those error codes. you have to run it as admin. after i did , hopcpu ran perfectly for 5hrs+.

in the early hours last night, i was using the computer fine for what seemed like ages!! but then, out of the blue came my 0x101. the first since the re-install. im sure it happens more often than not with internet activity. i was on facebook at the time.

i have uploaded the TSF output from last night, with one minidump, and a text file that basically says hotcpu ran for 5hrs _without fail_.

:4-dontkno
EDIT: just as i was dloading windows debug tools, it BSOD for the second time on this 'fresh' install of vista. /updated the TSF zip.

replace the cpu - and add arctic silver? im placing the order...


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

good afternoon, 

I have just had a poke around in the reliability and performance logs. in the event viewer, i found a bunch of warnings and errors.
I have saved the output in tests.zip

the one that stuck out for me was *event id 351 *

This driver responded slower than expected to the resume request while servicing this device: 
Driver File Name :	\Driver\intelppm
Driver Friendly Name :	Processor Device Driver

what do youse think?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

It looks like boot degredation is occurring.

That log begins on *08/02/2009 16:12:23* - 10 entries later - 1 hour 12 minutes later a brand new Intel Pro wifi driver shows up - your version is newer than mine! You have a 3rd party driver written for SP1 in with a non-SP1 OS - how? Didn't the OEM Vista DVD come with device drivers on it?


```
Warning	08/02/2009 17:26:55	Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance	102	Boot Performance Monitoring	"This driver took longer to initialize, resulting in a performance degradation in the system start up process: 
     File Name		:	NETw5v32
     Friendly Name		:	Intel® Wireless WiFi Link Driver
     Version		:	12.2.0.11
     Total Time		:	2038ms
     Degradation Time	:	538ms
     Incident Time (UTC)	:	08/02/2009 17:24:44"
```
I would wait until you get the paste that *dai* mentioned and then see how it goes. After looking thru the new files, that system has serious problems. If system degredation is taking place within the first hour of a new Vista install either the copy of Vista is bad or the hardware is bad.

JC

.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

thanks jc,
The vista disc I have is a oem, and it does not contain any drivers for the dell laptop. I have to manually install wifi, nvidia, etc after the install;

I have now tried all the combo's of drivers I can think of. With Service pack 1 being put on straight away, then either the wifi drivers from the dell site, which are 11.x.x.xx. OR intel's latest 12.2.0.11. 

I haven't been installing new GFX drivers, because quite frankly, it doesn't help! i have also done the sp1, dell wifi, dell nvidia with no help with this 0x101 blue screen.

I will wait for the arctic silver, and i hope that helps. I have since downloaded a program designed for dell machines to monitor the temperature of the cpu,ram,gfx,chipset and it reports at around 40c. 

maybe the vista cd is corrupt like you suggested, ..but i have a brand new copys of fedora and ubuntu from magazines, which both lock up a similar way to windows. Lookin more and more like a problem with the processor isnt it. After all, no operating system runs stable on bad hardware..

I would like to say cheers *jc, dai, dracia *& everyone else who has taken the time to look at this forum post and offer fresh ideas. I really do appreciate it, & i hope this problem hasn't bamboozled' you all too much :smile:


----------



## Nitefang (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

If you ask me it looks like a problem with the processor or (forgive my lack of technical vocabulary here) whatever connects the CPU to the mobo.

Also before you get a new CPU I would try and get any and all drivers you can find for your mobo and not use any hardware you don't need. Also if you are having problems downloading the drivers for any other hardware I would use a different computer to get them and then move them via flash drive. Trust you do not want to spend the money on new hardware to later find out it is software. It happened to me and it is a nagging annoying feeling.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi - 

I agree with *Nitefang* - get all the drivers together and use another computer if necessary for download. 

I still believe you may encounter a problem with new drivers and pre-SP1 system. Just in case - download SP1 ahead of time like the drivers. Select Method #3 -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/en-us#Method3

Also, check Dell UK driver download site to see if previous versions of drivers are available -
http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=gen

I wish you the best of luck and please let us know how things turn out.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi Nitefang, thanks for the input. I have tried loads of different driver combo's now m8.
My dell laptop's chipset is Mobile Intel® GM965 Express Chipset Family. As identified by the Chipset Identification Utility. 

In vista's device manager, non of the chipset parts are labled with the yellow (!) so im assuming they are installed correctly. 

I have tried installing the chipset drivers from dell.support. Intel Mobile Chipset << Vista32/XP v8.2.0.1014, A00 4/1/2008 initail release. Along with SP1, and dells wifi drivers. 
Also, installed the latest A12 BIOS, from A09.

I really think we have done all we can with the software, and as JC has busted his nuts to find a solution, I have admitted defeat and am willing to try the arctic silver as Dai suggested, and if that fails, to order a new processor.
$200 for a working, stable laptop? if its got to be done, its got to be done!

edit:
Just missed your post JC, thank you. I have downloaded SP1 onto a CD, along with dells initial released drivers. Once Vista is installed, i use the cd to install the service pack, then the drivers one-by-one. Other times, i have just installed the service pack, and got BSOD. Im pretty sure I have tried all the combos, always from a re-formatted hdd. & considering Linux is playing up says to me that something 'orrible is going on inside the computer?


----------



## Nitefang (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Well sorry to say it Heapy but it does sound like it must be the CPU. The only other thing that I can think of would be to try putting the CPU in a different(make sure everything is supported) mobo and see how that works. I don't think you should buy a new mobo though since this is almost certainly a problem with the CPU.
Hope the thermal-paste works though!


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

i've changed the motherboard twice!! (well, dell have.) memtest86+ ran for 12hrs without error. 

the reason for the motherboard replacements was dell thought "..a secondary processor has not responded..blah blah" was directed at the GFX processor, not a core on a dual-core CPU.
I too hope the arctic silver somehow works, but i canny see it if im honest. cheers nitefang, wish i could sink my fangs into the laptop and tear it to shreds! i probably would of thrown it threw the window if the problem didnt intrigue me so much. just want it sorted now, im fed up to the back teeth x


----------



## Nitefang (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

lol.
That really sounds to me that the only thing it could be is a problem with the CPU. I think we have explored every other possible avenue. So make sure to post results of the arctic silver and good luck.


----------



## heapy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

Hi TSF. I'm sorry it has taken me so long to report. (just moved house!) 
So just to update those who were so helpful in diagnosing my laptop. 

I got some arctic silver, and applied it to the cpu & gpu. I was still getting the BSOD 0x101. So i bit the bullet and spent $150 on a t8100 dual core processor. I recieved it yesterday, installed it in about 20 minutes with the arctic. Installed windows xp professional... whattcha know? its fixed  

i just can't believe dell to be honest. they changed out my motherboard twice, so it only left the cpu as the culprit. If anyone uses the search function and has a similar problem, changing out the cpu may just solve your problems.

> i have just come across a program called "microscope". i might run it on the dodgey cpu to see exactly what the matter with it is.

cheers TSF.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: bsod: 0x101 advice needed*

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting back your fix


----------

